# Howto modifying.



## sossego (Feb 22, 2011)

I've posted an updated howto for the PowerPC architecture at http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=5697 . Ignoring the dual boot reference, is it possible to have a post added to the top to show the quicker method? I've referenced the sources in order to prevent plagiarism.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't quite understand. You want to add what to what and where exactly? If you want an existing HowTo to have a new first post, either edit the first post and insert new stuff at the top, or add a new post to the thread and tell me which thread it is, and I will try to move stuff around to make the last post show up on top.


----------



## sossego (Feb 23, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13827


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, I had no other choice than to put a big pointer to the new post at the top of the first post. Changing the order of the posts proved impossible (the forum software maintains the original chronology) and merging the last post within the first post produced a post that was way too long.


----------

